# Diamond Ranches/Syracuse



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know how to get ahold of them?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Drive to the club house and talk to him.  
Just kidding,801-726-2780 8)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Johnny Diamond. Nice people. I taught their kids in school.
pm sent.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I've hunted there several times in the past, but have since lost their contact info and they are impossible to track down on the net. As far as driving down there, I should have, I only live 3/4 mile from them! But this was obviously easier now, wasn't it? :mrgreen: Thanks again.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

I like these guys too. They do a really good job! We have shot their birds a few times over the past couple of years. Much closer for me than driving up to Logan...my next favorite spot.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Anyone know how to get ahold of them?


Are you talking about the corn maze place?
I got a couple pheasants out there on Saturday...


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

not worth it go up north


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been there several times and thought it was good, not to mention it's less than a mile from my house, so it makes for a good after work activity.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

do you live off of bluff drive?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just west of bluff off of antelope.


----------

